# Reequired lumens



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Will someone please reference the reqired lumens for school hallways, class rooms, & general areas. I am not sure where this is. Thanks guys.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

It's a building code thing. If you have 2 days, read this.

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2012/icod_ibc_2012_10_par039.htm


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Also, refer to the IES Lighting Handbook.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok. Thanks. I believe (without reading) that halls are 15-20 lumens & classrooms are 30-50 lumens.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Monkeyboy said:


> Ok. Thanks. I believe (without reading) that halls are 15-20 lumens & classrooms are 30-50 lumens.


With the increased spread of LEDs, I encourage specifiers to beef up the specification requirements and aggressively scrutinize substandard proposals and use the opportunity to protest non-compliant bids. 

If you only pay attention to horizontal surface FC level, you could end up with something that meet the FC level without meeting functional expectations: 
See the photos and comments 
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f8/q...ves-grievance-contract-administration-103625/


----------

